# Favorite Long UL Rod ?



## steve b (Jun 15, 2009)

Am talking UL's from 6' to 7'. Know of folks using longer fly rod blanks to build custom, but for now, lets talk factory, retail available. I have a Browning Syntec, Dick Swan signature 7' UL. A Quantum IM6 Micro thats 6'. A Fenwick "Willow Action" thats 6', and great for slinging fragile bait. I have a slew of shorter, more typical UL's for tight hemlock shrouded trout runs, etc.. But now, am interested in what you've found in the 6'-7' range that you like. See BassPro has their Micro-Lite line, with a 6'6" rated 1-6lb for line, and a 7''er, for 2-6lb line. They also show a Browning Medallion at 7' for 1-6lb line, hmmnnnn.... Your thoughts ? steve b


----------



## dave hiwatt (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a BPS 7.5' microlite pole and the matching reel. makes for a great all around bluegill/crappie pole for the$. It is a fiberglass pole and the action is pretty slow(a lot of bend)


----------



## Texan (Mar 26, 2010)

I prefer the BnM Sam Heaton in a 9". for shorter rods I go with the Wally Marshall rods from Bass Pro. BnM also has some very good shorter rods too, if you are shooting docks you can't beat the BnM sharp shooters.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyone have an opinion on the BnM's Bucks 10ft rod?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 6'6" St.Croix that I like alot, got it on clearance from Reeds a couple years ago.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i have a gander mt custom ul 7'6''bought it yrs ago mid 90's with a zebco mirco lite reel with 2#silver thread line its my fav ul
mrtwister


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought the BnM's Bucks Crappie Jigging 10 ft rod and that thing works like a magic wand. the action is amazing.

I combo'd it with gander mtn's ice fishing reel with 2 lb vicious hi vis yellow line and i've noticed a significant difference with it.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I made a new purchase this year and bought a 6' Okuma Monterra and a pfleuger reel. I couldnt be more happy with the purchase


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hands down would be a gloomis IMX SJR6400


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ajangsta04 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the BnM's Bucks 10ft rod?


i used to use those back when they had the sliding ring reel seats, a pretty good panfish rod but action was kinda slow. now i have an 8ft wally marshall (cork grip model) panfish rod i bought at Bass Pro, matched with a smaller pflueger reel with 4 lb test. its the best 'gill outfit i have owned! 

anything under 8ft IMO is too short.


----------

